
​Ubuntu 18.04 LTS: The Linux for AI, clouds, and containers - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/ubuntu-18-04-lts-the-linux-for-ai-clouds-and-containers/
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16931491)

270+ comments

